
Vladimir Putin: The Real Lessons of the 75th Anniversary of World War II - sam_lowry_
https://nationalinterest.org/feature/vladimir-putin-real-lessons-75th-anniversary-world-war-ii-162982
======
greencore
> In autumn 1939, the Soviet Union, pursuing its strategic military and
> defensive goals, started the process of the incorporation of Latvia,
> Lithuania and Estonia. Their accession to the USSR was implemented on a
> contractual basis, with the consent of the elected authorities. This was in
> line with international and state law of that time.

Complete bullshit

------
r721
"So, a quick take on Putin's long-delayed article on WWII ... The overall
conclusion is of course it's a piece of crude propaganda. I'll give a few
examples, though won't attempt a thorough analysis here." [thread]

[https://twitter.com/DrRadchenko/status/1273688125257252864](https://twitter.com/DrRadchenko/status/1273688125257252864)

------
ramtatatam
Vladimir Putin forgets to add epic contribution of Soviet Russia in releasing
Ukraine from milions of people
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holodomor](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holodomor).
He also forgets to mention that Soviet Russia in total killed more people than
Nazi Germany. Both of those countries were totalitarian regimes that aimed to
slaughter anybody oposing them. It is a shame that Vladimir Putin aims to
rewrite history and especially to show main victim of the war as collaborator.
We will never forget 1st of September 1939, but for sure we will never forget
17th of September 1939 when Soviet Russia invaded Poland without even formally
declaring act of war. Killing at will and raping anything that could be raped.
Committing crimes beyound comprahention. No words of Vladimir Putin will
change the truth.

